# Onda Gigante - Nazaré



## Redfish (8 Nov 2011 às 21:36)

Boas

As imagens tem corrido mundo, apesar de saber que há grandes ondas em Portugal desconhecia a imponência de algumas...

*Impressionante*

http://www.garrettmcnamara.com/blog/?p=326


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2011 às 21:37)

Muito bom, boa descoberta.


----------



## Redfish (8 Nov 2011 às 21:46)

Mais informação em Portugues...

http://praiadonorte.com.pt/media/ne...ia-do-norte-na-nazare-a-maior-onda-de-sempre/


----------



## Minho (8 Nov 2011 às 22:31)

Impressionante!

Link directo para o Youtube ( a partir dos 21s)


----------



## Z13 (8 Nov 2011 às 22:32)

chiça!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2011 às 22:40)

Discordo apenas da estimativa da altura da onda. Uns 15 metros tudo bem, agora 30 metros... 

Mesmo assim é uma grande onda!


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Nov 2011 às 23:05)

Como "fanático" por ondas grandes, claro que já sabia deste projecto do North Canyon. No ano passado já o Garrett McNamara esteve em Portugal e surfou ondas com mais de 10m. Já este ano tinha enviado uma foto para concurso de uma enorme onda. Agora bate este record...

Nunca fui até à ponta da Nazaré ou à Praia do Norte, mas hei-de lá ir se tiver oportunidade num dia de grande ondulação testemunhar ao vivo o que parece ser um fenómeno único no Mundo, pois em mais nenhuma parte do Mundo temos um canhão submarino tão fundo até tão perto da costa!

Mais uma notícia: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/sport/desporto/onda-com-30-metros-vencida-na-nazare

Quanto aos 30m ou não... não sei que métodos usam eles, mas para ser reconhecida como a maior onda alguma vez surfada na história... não conseguem aldrabar o mundo inteiro!

Um vídeo mais completo ainda: http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/desporto/article974819.ece


----------



## rufer (8 Nov 2011 às 23:38)

Quem conhece essa zona sabe bem o fenómeno que ali se passa. As ondas crescem imenso. Se não tinha 30 metros, não devia estar longe. E garanto-vos que ao vivo aquelas muralhas de água são muito mais impressionantes. Se puderem, quando estiver mar agitado, desloquem-se ao farol da Nazaré e comprovem.


----------



## PDias (9 Nov 2011 às 10:10)

Espectacular sem dúvida, mas é pena a comunicação social só falar dos "kamones", quando no mesmo dia andavam lá Portugueses.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/7756478"]Praia do Norte 14-11-2009 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MontijoCity (9 Nov 2011 às 10:45)

Lembrem-se que estão a ver as imagens de um plano superior, parece muito mais pequeno. Faço bodyboard desde os 16 anos (infelizmente agora uma vez por ano ou algo assim loool) e bem sei o que é chegar cá acima a uma arriba e olhar lá para baixo "ahh e tal está mais ou menos" e depois quando estás lá deitadinho dentro de água e vês a parede a vir direito a ti o tamanho é realmente outro... gostava de ver umas imagens da onda mas visto da praia e não de um plano superior.


----------



## rozzo (9 Nov 2011 às 11:19)

Também achei estranhos os valores, então fiz umas contas assim a "olhómetro".
Vi na net que o tipo tem 1.78m.
Vá a surfar um pouco agachado fiz 1.70m, não sei se não será menos.

Então na parte mais visível na imagem fiz umas contas, e pelo menos 22m dá sem dúvidas. O que já por si é impressionante!

O ponto de interrogação está lá porque a onda parece continuar para baixo, portanto será mais que isso. E naquela parte, ninguém garante que seja a parte mais alta da onda nem no momento em que a onda esteve mais alta.. Portanto o valor dos 30m não me parece impossível, e se não foi isso, lá muito perto andou!








De qualquer forma, há que ter noção que esta medição desde a cava até à crista, embora verdadeira, pois está realmente ali uma "parede" de água de 20-30 metros, e é isso que na prática conta para quem lá está metido, não é comparável a uma previsão de Altura Significativa das ondas, como se vê nos modelos ou previsões descritivas.


----------



## Redfish (9 Nov 2011 às 12:08)

Este surfista é certamente dos melhores do mundo em surfar estas ONDAS, fa-lo há imenso tempo e quando afirmam um valor, penso que é credivel, dada a sua vasta experiencia (pode falhar por 2/4 metros maximo em minha opinião).

A verdade é que pelas imagens existentes não conseguimos ver a base da onda dai a ser dificil medir com exactidão a sua altura.

_De qualquer modo *impressionante* e desconhecido certamente á maioria dos portugueses_.


----------



## rozzo (9 Nov 2011 às 12:51)

Alguém falou em ter noção de cerca de 30 metros sem ser visto de cima.
Estive à procura de imagens de coisas com 30 metros na net. 
Aqui está uma rampa marada com* 90 pés*, vista de baixo, portanto perto disso.

Realmente a onda deverá andar perto deste exemplo sim, mesmo que seja um pouco abaixo dos 30m, mas não muito, assim comparando as imagens.
É mesmo impressionante.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Nov 2011 às 14:28)

Impressionante!!!


----------



## MontijoCity (9 Nov 2011 às 14:50)

Tal como disse, vendo da base muda completamente de figura... visto de cima ficamos sempre com ideia de ser mais pequeno, e nesse caso já parece monstro visto de cima (e a altura da arriba na nazaré ainda é bastante grande). Que pena ninguém ter filmado isso mesmo da praia...




rozzo disse:


> Alguém falou em ter noção de cerca de 30 metros sem ser visto de cima.
> Estive à procura de imagens de coisas com 30 metros na net.
> Aqui está uma rampa marada com* 90 pés*, vista de baixo, portanto perto disso.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brigantia (9 Nov 2011 às 19:33)

rufer disse:


> Quem conhece essa zona sabe bem o fenómeno que ali se passa. As ondas crescem imenso. Se não tinha 30 metros, não devia estar longe. E garanto-vos que ao vivo aquelas muralhas de água são muito mais impressionantes. Se puderem, quando estiver mar agitado, desloquem-se ao farol da Nazaré e comprovem.







Jorge_scp disse:


> Nunca fui até à ponta da Nazaré ou à Praia do Norte, mas hei-de lá ir se tiver oportunidade num dia de grande ondulação testemunhar ao vivo o que parece ser um fenómeno único no Mundo, pois em mais nenhuma parte do Mundo temos um canhão submarino tão fundo até tão perto da costa!





De facto as ondas na praia do Norte são únicas, devido ao famoso canhão da Nazaré.

Existe uma enorme diferença entra as ondas da praia do Norte e as da praia da Nazaré (apesar de estarem quase uma ao lado da outra).
Ondas de 10 metros na praia da Nazaré são raras e quando acontecem, se aliadas à maré alta, provocam inundações e estragos na marginal.

Já na praia do Norte as ondas atingem sempre alguma altura, mesmo quando o mar está calmo na praia da Nazaré, e quando o mar está revolto é um grande espectáculo, com  enormes ondas. Mas apesar de formar grandes ondas, que facilmente ultrapassam os 8/10 metros estas rebentam sempre ainda longe da costa.

Já agora fica uma observação, quando li aqui que o McNamara tem 1,78m de altura fiquei um pouco surpreendido pois cruzo-me, nesta época do ano, praticamente todos os dias com ele ao almoço e sinceramente parecia ser mais alto


----------



## Zapiao (9 Nov 2011 às 19:39)

Nao dá para ver a base mas que é muita agua isso é


----------



## Brigantia (9 Nov 2011 às 20:00)

Aqui podem ver o que é o canhão da Nazaré

http://specialedition.com.pt/nazare/canhao-nazare/

E aqui alguns vídeos da praia do Norte 
http://specialedition.com.pt/category/media/videos/


----------



## Paulo H (9 Nov 2011 às 23:24)

Sem dúvida, impressionante, estou sem palavras! 

Não sei como medem a altura das ondas, suponho que no caso em questão, seja uma soma de altura com despressão (tipo 15+15m = 30m). As características do local tornam propicias as condições devido à existência de um canhão que termina/começa naquele local da Nazaré! Digo isto, pois as imagens e vídeo que não deixam mentir (falam por si), nada têm a haver com a ondulação prevista. Serão certamente fenómenos locais (próprio da nazaré) e temporais (naquele período de tempo).

Fico contente, por um lado, não ter acontecido nenhuma desgraça, por outro, por saber que alguém se atreveu a enfrentar tal força da natureza!! É que 30m de onda, são como um prédio de 10andares, é um disparate de loucura..  

Esta notícia vai ser muito boa para o surf, vai circular pelas revistas da especialidade a nível mundial, reportagens, vídeos, sei lá.. vai ser bom para Portugal!

Ao menos uma boa notícia para o nosso cantinho!


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2011 às 00:35)

Brigantia disse:


> http://youtu.be/2uqEF8g3BuE



Minuto 1:03.
E que altura tem aquela onda?


Excelente recolha, Brigantia.


----------



## Cenomaniano (12 Nov 2011 às 13:14)

Quanto muito aquela onda terá uns 18 a 20m!

Qual será o critério utilizado para medir a altura da onda? Mesmo que o surfista tenha 2m, a onda não tem de maneira nenhuma 30m; talvez uns 30 pés (?).

Claro que interessa dizer que são as maiores ondas, por questões de publicidade para aquele local, mas não tem rigor científico. 

Mas é uma boa onda.

O Canhão Submarino da Nazaré nunca foi um fenómeno mas uma característica geomorfológica. É o que dá repetir as calinadas dos jornalistas, em vez de procurar na literatura científica, pois existe uma variedade de artigos sobre o assunto.

Como vêem, não é só na meteorologia que se cometem calinadas, ainda por cima graves....


----------



## belem (12 Nov 2011 às 15:24)

Incrível o tamanho de algumas ondas.
O potencial desta região é sem dúvida interessante.
O maior canhão submarino da Europa a concentrar ali o furor acumulado de um Oceano inteiro...

Um dia tenho que ir observar este fenómeno pessoalmente.
Sempre tive curiosidade por ondas gigantes.

Há centenas de milhões de anos, quando a lua estava muito mais próxima da Terra, ondas de maré deste tamanho ou maiores, deviam ser relativamente comuns. A Nazaré  é assim, uma relíquia do tempo dos dinossauros. 


Não sei se é a maior a ser surfada, mas é sem dúvida bem grande.


----------



## Cenomaniano (12 Nov 2011 às 16:54)

belem disse:


> Há centenas de milhões de anos, quando a lua estava muito mais próxima da Terra, ondas de maré deste tamanho ou maiores, deviam ser relativamente comuns. A Nazaré  é assim, uma relíquia do tempo dos dinossauros.



Não esquecer que o nível médio do mar nunca foi sempre o mesmo. Só para dar uma ideia, há 18000 anos o mar encontrava-se numa cota inferior à actual (-300m), por isso este comentário parece-me desajustado à cota actual da Nazaré. Não confundamos as coisas....


----------



## belem (12 Nov 2011 às 18:30)

Cenomaniano disse:


> Não esquecer que o nível médio do mar nunca foi sempre o mesmo. Só para dar uma ideia, há 18000 anos o mar encontrava-se numa cota inferior à actual (-300m), por isso este comentário parece-me desajustado à cota actual da Nazaré. Não confundamos as coisas....



Sim com a idade do Gelo o mar recuou.
Mas não estou a comparar as cotas do mar há 18.000 anos atrás com as actuais, apenas comparei as ondas.


----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2011 às 20:30)

Também não sei medir ondas, mas penso que os 90 pés (~27,4 metros) que falam são possíveis. Seja ou não a maior do mundo, tenha 25 ou 30m, fizeram bem em dizê-lo, excelente marketing, os vídeos tornaram-se virais na Net e estas coisas fazem mais pelo turismo da zona que toneladas de dinheiro gasto em campanhas.









Outra versão do vídeo com excelente qualidade e banda sonora ainda melhor (Thom Yorke - Hearing Damage)


----------



## iceworld (12 Nov 2011 às 20:36)

Óptimo vídeo! Sem dúvida que faz muito mais publicidade do que muito dinheiro.

Já sabia da existência do fenómeno pois já vi ao vivo grandes ondas e uns corajosos portugueses a surfar na zona.


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2012 às 18:19)

Report interessante na Surfline.:

http://www.surfline.com/surf-news/a...?slintcid=SL-SOCIAL&slcmpname=SURFLINE-SOCIAL


----------



## Brigantia (15 Ago 2012 às 17:21)

Zon North Canyon Show by Garrett MCNamara 

O documentário hoje no Teatro da Nazaré às 22:00 horas.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Out 2012 às 20:00)

A época das grandes ondas na praia do norte da Nazaré já começou e esta semana teve uma ilustre visita. 
*Kelly Slater *também quis experimentar a cada vez mais famosa onda da praia do Norte.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/51541185"]Evan, Beau, and Slater on Vimeo[/ame]



Durante o que resta do mês de Outubro e no mês de Novembro a Praia do Norte promete...


----------



## Lousano (19 Out 2012 às 00:53)

Quem conhece o local bem, sabe o tamanho das ondas.

Devido ao perigo e a serem tão curtas, nunca ninguém se interessou por essas ondas.


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2012 às 14:29)

Brutal!!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2013 às 17:36)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2013 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*

Foto tirada esta tarde, que brutalidade!


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Jan 2013 às 17:54)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2013 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*



jonas_87 disse:


> Foto tirada esta tarde, que brutalidade!



Ena pá. Ai ...  Ui ...


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2013 às 18:33)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2013 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*

Outra fotografia, de Nuno Goncalves

Por volta das 9:40 da manhã.


----------



## Brigantia (28 Jan 2013 às 19:13)

Provavelmente foi hoje batido novamente o recorde na Nazaré. 
Ainda falta a confirmação mas existe uma enorme espectativa de que o dia 28 de Janeiro de 2013 possa entrar a história do surf mudial.


----------



## Brigantia (28 Jan 2013 às 19:16)

Desde  da manhã de hoje que todos os olhos estavam postos na praia do norte e pelos vistos começam a circular na net fotos do dia que pode ser histórico. 


Foto de onda gigante na Nazaré corre o mundo


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2013 às 19:38)

Brigantia disse:


> Desde  da manhã de hoje que todos os olhos estavam postos na praia do norte e pelos vistos começam a circular na net fotos do dia que pode ser histórico.
> 
> 
> Foto de onda gigante na Nazaré corre o mundo



A foto está fantástica quase parece que a onda vai engolir o farol (Tsunami).


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2013 às 20:13)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2013 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*

Aqui vai mais um registo impressionante!


----------



## Brigantia (28 Jan 2013 às 20:23)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2013 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*



jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui vai mais um registo impressionante!




Brutal.

Apesar de saber, como toda a gente na Nazaré, que hoje algo do género podia acontecer na praia do norte não pude passar por lá por motivos profissionais...


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2013 às 20:26)

O Jorge_scp é a pessoa que mais respeito sobre mar e ondulações aqui no fórum, sabe imenso, seria simpático que viesse aqui tentar explicar estes fenómenos. Suponho eu, que não percebo nada disto, que estejam relacionados com as longínquas depressões cavadas no Atlântico norte dos últimos dias, que geram ondas de largo espectro, aka, de períodos longos. Que depois, obviamente são amplificadas no canhão da Nazaré.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2013 às 20:40)

Vince disse:


> O Jorge_scp é a pessoa que mais respeito sobre mar e ondulações aqui no fórum, sabe imenso, seria simpático que viesse aqui tentar explicar estes fenómenos. Suponho eu, que não percebo nada disto, que estejam relacionados com as longínquas depressões cavadas no Atlântico norte dos últimos dias, que geram ondas de largo espectro, aka, de períodos longos. Que depois, obviamente são amplificadas no canhão da Nazaré.



Tem a ver com o canhão da Nazaré. 



> *CANHÃO DA NAZARÉ*
> 
> O “Canhão da Nazaré” é o maior desfiladeiro submerso da Europa com uma extensão de cerca de 200 quilómetros, que se desenvolve ao longo da direcção Este-Oeste e que atinge os 5000 metros de profundidade na planície abissal onde desemboca. A cabeceira do canhão encontra-se a menos de um quilómetro da costa na direcção Sudoeste. Esta contiguidade da cabeceira à linha de costa potencia condições oceanográficas singulares que originam processos hidrodinâmicos e de transporte sedimentar, directamente relacionados com a presença do canhão e sua morfologia.
> 
> ...



 Explicação do Instituto Hidrográfico.


----------



## Brigantia (28 Jan 2013 às 20:44)

> McNamara regressou à Nazaré para surfar ondulação gigante
> *Condições na Praia do Norte estiveram épicas*





> Esta semana estão previstas ondas de grande dimensão na Praia do Norte, semelhantes às maiores registadas nos últimos anos. Desta vez, Garrett vem acompanhado por Kealii Mamala (com quem surfou ondas geladas pela queda de blocos de um glaciar no Alasca em 2007) assim como por Kamaki Worthington e Hugo Vau que formaram a equipa de segurança dentro de água.


© Record


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2013 às 21:11)




----------



## Brigantia (28 Jan 2013 às 22:14)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/video/13795165/1

Has Garrett McNamara ridden the 100-foot wave in Nazaré?


----------



## Black_Heart (28 Jan 2013 às 22:49)

Que ondas 
Metem respeito, mas dão excelentes fotografias


----------



## roland (28 Jan 2013 às 22:53)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2013 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*



jonas_87 disse:


> Foto tirada esta tarde, que brutalidade!



wow! that's incredible...


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Jan 2013 às 22:57)

Vince disse:


> O Jorge_scp é a pessoa que mais respeito sobre mar e ondulações aqui no fórum, sabe imenso, seria simpático que viesse aqui tentar explicar estes fenómenos. Suponho eu, que não percebo nada disto, que estejam relacionados com as longínquas depressões cavadas no Atlântico norte dos últimos dias, que geram ondas de largo espectro, aka, de períodos longos. Que depois, obviamente são amplificadas no canhão da Nazaré.



Supões bem, Vince. O André já fez questão de colocar a explicação deste fenómeno, que tem a ver com a morfologia do fundo. O canhão da Nazaré é um acidente geológico fantástico, há zonas onde o declive é quase vertical, falamos de aumentos de centenas de metros em profundidade em distâncias horizontais muito curtas! A energia das ondas propaga-se mais rapidamente e não é tão dissipada nas zonas mais profundas. Também a mesma tende a concentrar-se quando encontra um cabo ou um ponto que se destaque na linha de costa (a ideia dos pontões nas praias para travar o recuo da costa é concentrar a energia da ondas mais nesses pontos). 





Reparem que estas ondas normalmente são pouco compridas, parece que formam um "bico". Dá a ideia que a onda é amplificada só ali naquele local em frente ao farol. É obvio que não é uma onda normal e só pode ser explicada pela morfologia do fundo...

Este é sem dúvida um case-study interessantíssimo. Estão a ser desenvolvidos modelos fisico-matemáticos específicos para a região que têm em conta estes factores locais, e realmente conseguem identificar uma intensificação das ondulações na zona em frente ao farol da Nazaré  que os modelos globais não detectam. Mesmo assim, parece-me que ainda ficam áquem daquilo que acontece na realidade...

Agora, este fenómeno é muito mais notável quando as condições são as ideais. Um swell muito energético, gerado bem longe no Atlântico e que tenha já dado tempo para que a ondulação se organize, traduzido num aumento do período, e sem vento local (quanto muito off-shore) que  permita a onda elevar-se bem até ao colapso gravítico da mesma... e temos todos os ingredientes!

A ondulação de hoje foi gerada pela enorme tempestade atlântica que os modelos previram cavar até cerca de 930 hPa (desconheço o valor mínimo que foi atingido). Como estavámos com pouco ou nenhum vento, o resultado foi o que se viu.


----------



## Agreste (28 Jan 2013 às 23:14)

Não haverá nenhum outro sítio na nossa costa com condições aproximadas? Nem sequer nos Açores?


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Jan 2013 às 23:25)

Agreste disse:


> Não haverá nenhum outro sítio na nossa costa com condições aproximadas? Nem sequer nos Açores?



Não, nem perto! Há locais com melhores condições que outros para boas ondas (orientação da linha de costa, tipo de fundo, exposição à ondulação, etc), mas um canhão submarino deste género, não há nem em nenhuma parte do mundo! 

Há outros locais no planeta com potencial de ondas enormes, mas a explicação tem a ver com outros factores e não propriamente com um canhão submarimo.

Mas sem dúvida que a Nazaré terá uma das maiores ondas do mundo, se não a maior, em termos de altura máximo atingida no pico!


----------



## meko60 (28 Jan 2013 às 23:26)

O Vince tem razão quanto ao saber do Jorge_scp,porque finalmente alguém me soube explicar o porquê dos pontões na Costa da Caparica(e não só),hoje fiquei mais rico.Obrigado!
Tenho pena de não poder ir até à Praia do Norte esta semana,deve ser brutal!


----------



## marco_antonio (29 Jan 2013 às 00:24)

Agreste disse:


> Não haverá nenhum outro sítio na nossa costa com condições aproximadas? Nem sequer nos Açores?


 existe na madeira mais propriamente no paúl do mar,pena é que umas certas obras na linha de costa tenham prejudicado a pratica do surf,mesmo assim esta zona e muito procurada por turistas para a pratica deste desporto,nao tem as condicoes da nazare com e obvio,mas que faz umas belas ondas la isso faz


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Jan 2013 às 00:26)

meko60 disse:


> O Vince tem razão quanto ao saber do Jorge_scp,porque finalmente alguém me soube explicar o porquê dos pontões na Costa da Caparica(e não só),hoje fiquei mais rico.Obrigado!
> Tenho pena de não poder ir até à Praia do Norte esta semana,deve ser brutal!







A explicação dos pontões é essa, mas não quer dizer que seja de facto a melhor solução. É de facto uma solução a curto prazo, o mar tem efectivamente mais dificuldade a levar a areia das praias porque boa parte da energia quebra nos pontões. Porém, a médio/longo prazo o sistema de correntes paralela à linha de costa gera acumulação de sedimentos num canto da praia, mas também défice dos mesmos no extremo oposto, tornando esta parte bem mais vulnerável. Veja-se o exemplo da Costa da Caparica:





(A seta a vermelho indica a direcção da corrente predominante)

Quanto aos próximos dias, o swell vai descer consideravelmente, a ondulação será de 3/4 metros de NW, ainda proveniente da àrea de baixas pressões presentes no Atlântico Norte. Devido ao facto de o vento ser fraco e a origem das ondas longíqua (períodos elevados), as ondas na Praia do Norte serão potenciadas pelo canhão atingindo alturas que na minha opinião poderão chegar aos 8/10 metros nos sets maiores, excepcionalmente mais. *Mas não será tão épico como o dia de hoje*...


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Jan 2013 às 09:51)

Boa ajuda Jorge_scp. Aquilo é realmente incrível. Vou tentar copiar a sua explicação e dar a alguns amigos pois disse-lhes pelo telefone que mais ou menos sabia o porquê daquela onda. Todos fazem surf há várias decadas e ficaram interessados. Falei-lhes deste Forum e talvez adiram  (andam todos a trabalhar à brava, sem tempo para nada e a surfar pouco ...) 


_Post Original de Jorge_scp 
Quanto aos próximos dias, o swell vai descer consideravelmente [/B]... _

Mas vai continuar bem grandinho. Eu entrei no Sabado passado (na Linha de Cascais) e foi "porradinha a montes" - também já não vou para nova ) No próximo fim-de-semana vai entrar vento. O windguru dá 3 estrelas


----------



## Cenomaniano (29 Jan 2013 às 11:33)

> Dá a ideia que a onda é amplificada só ali naquele local em frente ao farol .... Este é sem dúvida um case-study interessantíssimo ...
> 
> A ondulação de hoje foi gerada pela enorme tempestade atlântica que os modelos previram cavar até cerca de 930 hPa ... o resultado foi o que se viu.



Se procurarem artigos científicos no Google verão que este tema já e abordado há algum tempo no campo da geomorfologia litoral, geologia, modelação de ondas, etc. O Jorge tem razão nalguns pontos, embora exista explicação científica para a maior parte das dúvidas de quem, só agora, reparou nas ondas geradas dentro do canhão submarino, devido ao _surf_. No entanto, em Portugal existem mais canhões mas não tão único como o Nazaré, somente pelo facto da cabeceira do canhão estar a menos de 500 m da linha de costa; nos outros canhões esse acidente geológico está mais distante: Canhão do Porto, Canhão de Aveiro, Canhão de Cascais, Canhão de Lisboa , Canhão de Setúbal, Canhão de São Vicente.

Os Enigmáticos Canhões Submarinos da Plataforma Continental Portuguesa

CARACTERíSTICAS E REGIOES DA PLATAFORMA CONTINENTAL PORTUGUESA


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Jan 2013 às 12:33)

Cenomaniano disse:


> Se procurarem artigos científicos no Google verão que este tema já e abordado há algum tempo no campo da geomorfologia litoral, geologia, modelação de ondas, etc. O Jorge tem razão nalguns pontos, embora exista explicação científica para a maior parte das dúvidas de quem, só agora, reparou nas ondas geradas dentro do canhão submarino, devido ao _surf_. No entanto, em Portugal existem mais canhões mas não tão único como o Nazaré, somente pelo facto da cabeceira do canhão estar a menos de 500 m da linha de costa; nos outros canhões esse acidente geológico está mais distante: Canhão do Porto, Canhão de Aveiro, Canhão de Cascais, Canhão de Lisboa , Canhão de Setúbal, Canhão de São Vicente.
> 
> Os Enigmáticos Canhões Submarinos da Plataforma Continental Portuguesa
> 
> CARACTERíSTICAS E REGIOES DA PLATAFORMA CONTINENTAL PORTUGUESA



O artigo que colocaste explica muito bem o fenómeno. Primeiro a refracção das ondas devido à mudança brusca de profundidade, o que as acelera muito repentinamente (como disse, as ondas propagam-se mais rapidamente em maiores profundidades). E em segundo, aquilo que acho ser o factor mais importante e que é o "galgamento do degrau topográfico", a tal diminuição brutal de profundidade numa curta distância que referi anteriormente e que claramente obriga a um "empolamento" da onda. Por fim, e a somar aos outros efeitos, o "choque" das ondas refractadas com aquelas que não chegaram a sofrer esse efeito devido ao canhão. É portanto, em swell's de W/NW que se reúnem as melhores condições.

Há aqui realmente um conjunto de fenómenos em que todos eles favorecem o aumento da altura da onda, o que não é fácil de acontecer noutro local.





Existem realmente mais canhões na costa portuguesa e muitos outros no mundo. Mas o canhão da Nazaré é o que atinge profundidades mais elevadas tão perto da costa, aquele que melhor "rompe", de longe, a plataforma continental.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2013 às 13:12)




----------



## stormy (29 Jan 2013 às 15:10)

Eina, agora que vejo bem a carta batimétrica, é impressionante mesmo!

Os -200m de cota vão quase até á baia da Nazaré, e maior parte do swell propaga-se até essa cota, pelo que todas as perturbações ondulatórias na camada de Ekmann conseguem chegar muito proximo á costa, onde o declive é tal que gera o empolamento.

No sector norte do canhão é mesmo onde os declives são quase verticais com dezenas de metros de comando, mesmo onde as ondas desaceleradas que veem de W/NW se juntam com aquelas que veem mais aceleradas e canalizadas pelas aguas profundas...que coisa fantástica, não tinha noção!

Ali pelo que percebi temos 4 factores que se juntam:

As ondas que veem canalizadas pelo canhão quase sem sofrer atrito ( mantendo a energia)

As ondas na plataforma que chegam ao canhão, onde aceleram e deflectem no sentido do canhão ( juntando-se ás 1as)

As ondas que se propagam na plataforma e depois colidem com as duas anteriores.

O ponto de colisão alinhado com o maior gradiente batimétrico.

É assim JorgeSCP?

Espectacular...e na webcam vemos muito bem o fenómeno..

http://www.surfreport.pt/cam11.php


----------



## Agreste (29 Jan 2013 às 15:25)

Parece que o farolim do molhe norte no porto de abrigo está em mau estado fruto da ondulação forte dos últimos dias.


----------



## meko60 (29 Jan 2013 às 15:40)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A explicação dos pontões é essa, mas não quer dizer que seja de facto a melhor solução. É de facto uma solução a curto prazo, o mar tem efectivamente mais dificuldade a levar a areia das praias porque boa parte da energia quebra nos pontões. Porém, a médio/longo prazo o sistema de correntes paralela à linha de costa gera acumulação de sedimentos num canto da praia, mas também défice dos mesmos no extremo oposto, tornando esta parte bem mais vulnerável. Veja-se o exemplo da Costa da Caparica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais 1 vez obrigado Jorge_scp.Realmente já me tinha perguntado o porquê de na zona junto ao antigo restaurante Barbas e Bento,práticamente não havia areia(na paraia mar desaparecia mesmo) e na ponta oposta havia bastante e assim sucedia nas restantes praias.está explicado


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Jan 2013 às 16:17)

stormy disse:


> Ali pelo que percebi temos 4 factores que se juntam:
> 
> As ondas que veem canalizadas pelo canhão quase sem sofrer atrito ( mantendo a energia)
> 
> ...



Bem resumido é mesmo isso. 

Aponto o excepcional gradiente batimétrico como a principal razão para o empolamento, mas no fundo é a contribuição desses pontos todos que torna a onda a mais alta do mundo! Tudo a favorecer um aumento da altura das ondas naquele ponto específico!


----------



## stormy (29 Jan 2013 às 16:19)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Bem resumido é mesmo isso.
> 
> Aponto o excepcional gradiente batimétrico como a principal razão para o empolamento, mas no fundo é a contribuição desses pontos todos que torna a onda a mais alta do mundo! Tudo a favorecer um aumento da altura das ondas naquele ponto específico!



Fixe...qualquer dia temos de combinar uma ida á Nazaré com mais uns membros do Forum..hehe


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Jan 2013 às 16:33)

stormy disse:


> Fixe...qualquer dia temos de combinar uma ida á Nazaré com mais uns membros do Forum..hehe



Eu que sou "maluco" pelo mar, e também por ondas grandes, e já assisti a grandes swell's em vários lugares, desde Sagres, Costa Vicentina, costa de Sintra, margem sul, nunca tive oportunidade de assistir a um na Nazaré. Há muito que espero o dia perfeito para lá ir, mas muitas vezes não dá por ser dia de semana, ou por qualquer tipo de impedimento que impeçam uma viagem um pouco mais longa...

Mas se surgir a oportunidade, penso que haveria alguns interessados daqui que alinhavam nessa!


----------



## nelson972 (29 Jan 2013 às 17:07)

Tenho ido frequentemente à Nazaré neste inverno, inclusive durante o último temporal, mas nunca testemunhei ondas destas. É mesmo  

Agreste, esta foi tirada no início do "tombo" do farolim;


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Jan 2013 às 17:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> [url="_Big Wave Surfing Nazare Portugal_



Sim, gosto de toda a parte cientifica mas ...
Aquilo ao segundo 0,37 não deve ter sabido nada bem Ui 
De que me estou a rir eu ... 
A vida é dura e ser "wiped up" é isso mesmo


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Jan 2013 às 17:30)

nelson972 disse:


> [/IMG]



Aquela dá é a à direita do farol. Na foto da billabong parece que é em frente mas não é.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Jan 2013 às 21:04)

os surfistas portugueses já não teem de sonhar com a australia ou havai.


----------



## Pisfip (29 Jan 2013 às 23:36)

E mais uma vez "Nazatown" nas bocas do pais e do mundo. Muita gente tem vindo procurar ver aqui bem de perto este fenómeno.

Parece que para o fim de semana haverão boas condições.


----------



## Cenomaniano (30 Jan 2013 às 00:02)

A fotografia, com a marca d'água Billabong, foi tirada com teleobjectiva (senão nem se via o surfista), de cima para baixo logo a perspectiva fica comprimida: daí a onda parecer ser mais alta do que na realidade, parecendo ser "mais alta" que o farol (uma calinada repetida na televisão, mas enfim). 

E quando medirem a altura "certa" da onda não esquecer a deformação da curvatura da onda, o que costuma dar valores errados, assim a olho.
Aliás, até existe uma fórmula (com os devidos descontos da altura) para fazer esse cálculo...


----------



## FJC (30 Jan 2013 às 00:44)

Boa noite!

Algumas fotos da praia do norte de hoje à tarde! De salientar a quantidade de pessoas que por lá estavam, que obrigou a policia a cortar o transito para o farol no sitio!
A qualidade da máquina.......


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Jan 2013 às 07:58)

Pisfip disse:


> Parece que para o fim de semana haverão boas condições.



Não, a partir de Sexta à tarde as condições devem estar longe de ser boas. Bastante vento on-shore, se as previsões se confirmarem. Isso tira qualquer possibilidade de boas ondas para surfar. 

Até lá, não me parece que ocorra nada de extraordinário, a ondulação rondará 3/3,5 m, sem vento e período elevado. Dias parecidos ao de ontem, portanto. Com boas condições mas nada de épico. Vamos ver, às vezes pode aparecer uma onda surpreendente nestas condições...


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Jan 2013 às 09:47)

Cenomaniano disse:


> A fotografia, com a marca d'água Billabong, foi tirada com teleobjectiva (senão nem se via o surfista), de cima para baixo logo a perspectiva fica comprimida: daí a onda parecer ser mais alta do que na realidade, parecendo ser "mais alta" que o farol (uma calinada repetida na televisão, mas enfim).
> 
> E quando medirem a altura "certa" da onda não esquecer a deformação da curvatura da onda, o que costuma dar valores errados, assim a olho.
> Aliás, até existe uma fórmula (com os devidos descontos da altura) para fazer esse cálculo...




Oiça, as ondas da Nazaré eram colossais. Não se esqueça que a altura na parte da frente da onda é diferente da altura na parte de trás. Aquela água toda é sugada para a onda e forma-se como que um "buraco" e a onda começa a rebentar. Se estiver a apanhar uma onda  e olhar para baixo às vezes parece que vai cair de um muro (por vezes desiste que é o que eu faço quando acho que me vou estatelar toda ) e aí sai-se da onda para trás, ou seja não a apanha.
Não sei a altura da onda que está na foto mas que é um "basalto" enorme isso é sem dúvida. É necessário mestria, força (muita) para aguentar a impulsão e a velocidade e ... claro ausência de medo.
Uma onda da Ericeira, a rebentar ao seu lado parece uma camionete a descarregar pedras para o chão (e refiro-me a ondas pequenas que são aquelas que, francamente, conheço de perto). Agora imagine o som e a força daquela onda a falar de voz grossa pela boca do Adamastor ...  Chocante não? Descer aquela onda da Nazaré (quer tenha 30m, 20m ou até 10m) como fez o americano/hawaiano e os amigos e tb alguns Portugueses foi e é um feito digno de registo. Perdoe-se qualquer fotoshop


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (30 Jan 2013 às 10:50)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2013 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*



Brigantia disse:


> Brutal.
> 
> Apesar de saber, como toda a gente na Nazaré, que hoje algo do género podia acontecer na praia do norte não pude passar por lá por motivos profissionais...



Nesta imagem podem verificar do que resta da minha Vantage pro 1 depois da tempestade do dia 19JAN: o udómetro desapareceu bem como o sensor da velocidade do vento. A estação encontra-se no mastro na ponta direita do farol.


----------



## Cenomaniano (30 Jan 2013 às 10:55)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Perdoe-se qualquer fotoshop



Cara Papoila,

O meu comentário, como fotógrafo profissional, nada tem a ver com _photoshop_, antes pelo contrário, a imagem está limpa de efeitos adicionais. O que eu quis dizer tem só a ver com as leis da óptica (uso de teleobjectiva): se observarem bem, o observador vê o forte, bem como o seu tecto (parte superior do mesmo), de uma posição cimeira; logo, a onda enorme que se forma no limiar da praia, toma proporções descomunais se utilizarmos uma teleobjectiva (daí a perspectiva ser comprimida exagerando o tamanho dos objectos). E mais, em parte alguma do meu _post_ anterior, eu desconsiderei algum dos atletas corajosos e dos motoristas das motas. Tenho um enorme respeito por quem desafia aqueles monstros!


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Jan 2013 às 11:09)

Cenomaniano disse:


> fotógrafo profissional



Olho clínico não é? 
Sei que a onda não rebenta ali mas a foto está bem gira. É também publicidade positiva para o nosso país que tanto necessita de boas noticias. Pelo menos coisas animadas para falar uns com os outros


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jan 2013 às 13:02)

Uma primeira tentativa de medição, dá 34 metros de altura. A ver se se confirma este valor...






http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/desporto...or-garrett-mcnamara-na-nazare-media-34-metros


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jan 2013 às 14:23)

Onda na Nazaré faz capa do The Times:


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2013 às 15:06)

ecobcg disse:


> Uma primeira tentativa de medição, dá 34 metros de altura. A ver se se confirma este valor...



A ser verdade é absolutamente impressionante. Contudo acredito que a medição não seja mesmo nada fácil. Sem ser nenhum expert o único ponto de referência que me parece ser claro é o próprio surfista. Qualquer ponto em terra esá mais próximo pelo que o único ponto no plano da onda é mesmo o surfista. Ora poderia ser feito um cáculo relativamente simples da altura do surfista relativamente à onda. Mas mesmo aqui tenho dúvidas. Quem surfa saberá melhor que eu, mas existe sempre uma flexão de pernas... e isso terá obviaemente influência no cálculo. Veremos a aferição que será feita


----------



## fishisco (30 Jan 2013 às 15:12)

deve ser a primeira vez que se fala de uma onda gigante pela positiva!!

ps: o forum agora esta-me sempre a fazer logout, a vcs tb?


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Jan 2013 às 18:21)

vitamos disse:


> A ser verdade é absolutamente impressionante. Contudo acredito que a medição não seja mesmo nada fácil. Sem ser nenhum expert o único ponto de referência que me parece ser claro é o próprio surfista. Qualquer ponto em terra esá mais próximo pelo que o único ponto no plano da onda é mesmo o surfista. Ora poderia ser feito um cáculo relativamente simples da altura do surfista relativamente à onda. Mas mesmo aqui tenho dúvidas. Quem surfa saberá melhor que eu, mas existe sempre uma flexão de pernas... e isso terá obviaemente influência no cálculo. Veremos a aferição que será feita



Acho que com uma onda deste tamanho a flexão de pernas é irrelevante. A não ser que se queira uma medição milimétrica (será possível e útil?)  
Outra coisa é também aquela medida que o ECOBCG apresenta. 34m até à "base da onda" e 40m até ao fundo -  que é o tal buraco que acontece quando a onda se está a formar e prestes a rebentar - a onda suga a água (e por vezes nós próprios pois nem sempre a melhor sorte sorri) e em baixo fica razo - na Nazaré não sei mas na Ericeira fica tão razo que as pedras parecem dizer "adeus" . Isto é significativo pois a queda, a acontecer, o que é sempre uma probabilidade não negligenciavel, será de mais uns tantos metros. No meu caso acho que só significa um susto, algumas nódoas negras se a prancha me tocar e mais uns centesimos de segundo debaixo da água à toa e sem respirar. No caso dos que vão à Nazaré entrar naquele mar pode significar algo bem pior. E é que se estiver periodo elevado, cai-se naquela e leva-se logo com a seguinte, e outra e outra (não remes não). É cá um abanão ... Isto é conversa de quem tem medo do mar e só entra com ondas pequenas e com o aval e a companhia dos cá de casa. Na verdade é bem diferente do que descer a montanha de ski: A montanha de neve não mexe mas a onda mexe e parece ter vida e vontade própria e uma nunca é igual à outra.
Ok! Eu tenho medo. Pronto!


----------



## Brigantia (30 Jan 2013 às 20:27)

vitamos disse:


> A ser verdade é absolutamente impressionante. Contudo acredito que a medição não seja mesmo nada fácil. Sem ser nenhum expert o único ponto de referência que me parece ser claro é o próprio surfista. Qualquer ponto em terra esá mais próximo pelo que o único ponto no plano da onda é mesmo o surfista. Ora poderia ser feito um cáculo relativamente simples da altura do surfista relativamente à onda. Mas mesmo aqui tenho dúvidas. Quem surfa saberá melhor que eu, mas existe sempre uma flexão de pernas... e isso terá obviaemente influência no cálculo. Veremos a aferição que será feita



O cálculo é feito com base no tamanho da prancha e não do surfista. Pelo menos neste caso foi esse o método para se chegar aos 34 metros.


http://www.tvi.iol.pt/videos/13796632

http://www.tvi.iol.pt/videos/13796611

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/1984853


http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/1984867


Nesta reportagem podem-se ver várias fotos da onda que correu o mundo.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2270128/Garrett-McNamara-The-breathtaking-moment-thrill-seeking-surfer-catches-worlds-biggest-wave-coast-Portugal.html


Acho que chegou a altura de a Nazaré começar a beneficiar com a enorme potencialidade da praia do norte.

Como todos sabiam seria uma semana em grande nesta praia, principalmente na Segunda. Não devia a Câmara da Nazaré ter emitido um comunicado  ao pais a avisar das previsões para esta semana. Iria atrair milhares de pessoas à Nazaré. Mesmo que não se batam recordes pelo menos estavam garantidas enormes ondas. E quem não gosta de ver ondas de 14, 15, 16 m, etc.  a serem surfadas... 


Fica ainda outra ideia. Sei que a Câmara da Nazaré, tal como o país, passa por muitas dificuldades mas deviam avançar de imediato para a colocação de uma estátua do Garrett McNamara na Praia do Norte ou no Farol. A Nazaré deve-lhe uma homenagem e um enorme agradecimento pela promoção da vila.


----------



## Brigantia (30 Jan 2013 às 22:52)

Grandes vídeos do Big Monday

[ame="http://vimeo.com/58479789"]BIG MONDAY the video on Vimeo[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/58412578"]Teaser - Nazar&eacute; - 28 JAN 2013 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jan 2013 às 23:01)

Brigantia disse:


> Grandes vídeos do Big Monday



Brutal!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2013 às 23:09)

Brigantia disse:


> Grandes vídeos do Big Monday




Epa espectacular, para alem das ondas monstruosas, impressiona a velocidade a que vão os surfistas.


----------



## marco_antonio (30 Jan 2013 às 23:33)

fiquei com um sorriso na cara,obrigado pela partilha destes videos


----------



## Maria Papoila (31 Jan 2013 às 08:59)

Brigantia disse:


> Big Monday [/url]


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2013 às 23:54)

Epá, quero ver as verdadeiras imagens da surfada de 2ª feira.
Brutal!

Deixo aqui um vídeo da surfada de novembro.


Mostra claramente que, longe das condições de 2º feira, as ondas são "medonhas".
Não há dúvida que tem de se mostrar respeito por aqueles que se atrevem a deslizar por estes "monstros" bem TUGAS.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2013 às 13:05)

Mais um belo video.


----------



## belem (10 Fev 2013 às 16:43)

Sei que não é das maiores ondas, mas alguém consegue calcular (+-) a altura da onda aos 1.24 m (do último video, que o Jonas 87 colocou)?

As duas pessoas estão mais afastadas da onda, do que parecem, por isso podem parecer maiores em relação à onda do que realmente são...

Mas não sou a pessoa ideal para fazer este tipo de análises.


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Fev 2013 às 00:06)

belem disse:


> Sei que não é das maiores ondas, mas alguém consegue calcular (+-) a altura da onda aos 1.24 m (do último video, que o Jonas 87 colocou)?
> 
> As duas pessoas estão mais afastadas da onda, do que parecem, por isso podem parecer maiores em relação à onda do que realmente são...
> 
> Mas não sou a pessoa ideal para fazer este tipo de análises.



Também estou longe de ser um expert, mas analisando com base nos píxeis da imagem se tirar uma fotografia aos 1:24 min do vídeo, chega-se facilmente à conclusão que a onda é 11 vezes maior que a figura do homem que surfa a onda, supondo que este está mesmo na base.

O surfista parece até nem estar muito dobrado, mas supondo uma altura de 1,5 m, então a onda terá 16,5 m. Daria um intervalo de confiança relativamente seguro entre os 14 e os 18 metros de altura para esta onda.


----------



## Brigantia (1 Abr 2013 às 22:45)

Onda da Nazaré volta a fazer sucesso


----------



## CptRena (13 Out 2013 às 14:03)

Passou há pouco no Discovery uma referência a esta onda gigante.
O programa é o "Já estavas avisado! (You have been warned)" Episódio 3.
Para quem quiser ver passará amanhã às 14:50, segundo consta na programação.

PS: Este mesmo episódio começa (na verdade é o segundo sketch) com um tornado a destruir uma casa


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2013 às 16:00)

Solitões, revista Hidromar de 2006 do Instituto Hidrográfico, edição n 95.

http://www.hidrografico.pt/hidromar-outubro-2006.php

«Os solitões (ver caixa «solitões») ocorrem por toda a margem continental portuguesa entre o fim da Primavera e o início do Outono, acompanhando o aparecimento de uma fronteira interna, pouco profunda. Esta interface separa uma fina camada de água mais quente (aquecida à superfície pelo Sol) de uma camada de fundo, mais fria.

Um dos aspectos mais intrigantes da actividade das ondas internas solitárias é a forma como elas rebentam. Ou seja, à semelhança do que acontece com as ondas à superfície do mar, os solitões acabam por rebentar no interior do oceano, numa região de baixa profundidade (próximo da costa). O modo e a forma como isto acontece permanece um mistério, intrigando actualmente a comunidade científica internacional. Sabendo que a energia por si transportada é suficiente para remobilizar parte do sedimento no fundo, imagine-se o impacto provocado pela libertação total desta (aquando da sua rebentação).»


----------



## CptRena (16 Out 2013 às 01:14)




----------



## Agreste (28 Out 2013 às 12:18)

Há pela Nazaré várias armadas de desafiadores das ondas mas o mar está muito desordenado e perigoso.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Out 2013 às 12:34)

*Surfista brasileiro pode ter batido recorde de McNamara*

O brasileiro Carlos Burle, de 46 anos, surfou hoje uma onda gigante na Praia do Norte.

O surfista brasileiro Carlos Burle poderá ter batido hoje o recorde de Garrett Mcnamara (30 metros) ao surfar uma onda gigante na Praia do Norte, na Nazaré, após ter ajudado no salvamento da compatriota Maya Gabeira.

«Foi sorte. Uma pessoa nunca sabe quando vai pegar a onda. Ainda não tinha surfado nenhuma e toda a equipa já tinha apanhado onda, a Maya também que quase morreu. Para mim foi uma adrenalina muito grande ter voltado lá para dentro depois dessa situação toda», afirmou Carlos Burle à agência Lusa.

O surfista brasileiro, de 46 anos, ainda não sabe se bateu o recorde do havaiano Garrett Mcnamara, que em janeiro deste ano surfou uma onda de 30 metros.

«Sei que foi uma onda muito grande, segundo o que vejo nas fotos e nas imagens. Dizem que foi igual à do Garrett mas esta não quebrou, então há uma boa possibilidade de ter batido o recorde», disse.

Carlos Burle surfou a onda gigante depois de ter ajudado a socorrer a compatriota Maya Gabeira, de 26 anos, que foi hospitalizada após surfar uma onda gigante que a deixou inconsciente.

«A situação da Maya foi horrível. É uma amiga de anos. Trabalhamos o ano todo a preparar-nos para estes momentos e sabemos que o risco de vida é iminente, mas estou feliz por ela estar viva. Tê-la visto sem respirar foi horrível», contou.

Apesar dos momentos de terror com a vida da amiga em perigo, o surfista brasileiro não desistiu.

«Todo o momento pensamos em desistir, mas ao mesmo tempo queremos ajudar e surfar estas ondas. O medo, adrenalina, felicidade, é tudo muito forte. Para mim foi muita adrenalina voltar lá para dentro depois desta situação toda», frisou.

Passava pouco das 6:30 quando um grupo de surfistas brasileiros foi para o mar na Praia do Norte acompanhados de ‘jet-skis’ de apoio. No farol e na praia, dezenas de pessoas assistiam, debaixo de chuva intensa, às tentativas do grupo de apanhar a maior onda.

Garrett Mcnamara tentou também a sua sorte, mas acabou por ficar a dar apoio ao grupo de brasileiros no ‘jest-ski’.

O havaiano surfou a 28 de janeiro deste ano, também na Nazaré, uma onda que lhe poderá valer um novo recorde, depois de em 2011 ter feito história, também com uma onda de grande dimensão.

O surfista está ligado à Nazaré no âmbito da Zon North Canyon Show, um projeto de três anos, iniciado em 2010, protagonizado pelo surfista e desenvolvido pela Nazaré Qualifica com o objetivo de promover a Nazaré internacionalmente como destino turístico de referência para a prática dos desportos de ondas grandes e de filmar três documentários que registam a atividade desportiva de McNamara e o quotidiano da vila.

Fonte: http://desporto.sapo.pt/mais_modalidades/artigo/2013/10/28/surfista_brasileiro_pode_ter_bat.html


----------



## Aurélio (28 Out 2013 às 12:45)

Aquela surfista brasileira ia quase perdendo a vida, penso que este tipo de ondas apenas se encontra ao alcançe de poucos surfistas neste mundo e apenas já com muita experiência se pode surfar este tipo de ondas.
Levar com uma onda destas em cima, deve ser igual a levar com um prédio de 4/5 andares em cima, e quando vejo este pessoal a surfar estas ondas apenas desejo que não caiam ... porque se caiem pode ser a morte deles !

Malta corajosa !


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2013 às 12:50)

Na Nazaré, o mar está assim:


PS: O pessoal que estava a filmar deve ter apanhado um banho, vai la vai.


----------



## andre patro (28 Out 2013 às 13:06)

alguem me sabe dizer quais as condiçoes ideais para que ocorram ondas gigantes na Nazaré?


----------



## CptRena (28 Out 2013 às 14:17)

andre patro disse:


> alguem me sabe dizer quais as condiçoes ideais para que ocorram ondas gigantes na Nazaré?



Se procurar (ler) este tópico, encontra várias pessoas a falar sobre como se formam as gigantes na Nazaré.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2013 às 14:33)

Parece que esta foi a maior da onda da parte da manha.





Muito publico






Fonte: http://new.livestream.com/Zon/zonnorthcanyon2013/videos/33404849

http://www.surftotal.com/videos/nacional/item/438-uma-das-maiores-ondas-da-manha


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2013 às 15:10)




----------



## supercell (28 Out 2013 às 15:10)

Ondas que dão medo...


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Out 2013 às 15:12)

andre patro disse:


> alguem me sabe dizer quais as condiçoes ideais para que ocorram ondas gigantes na Nazaré?



Swell superior a 4 m de W/NW, vento fraco ou off-shore (E). De preferência com periodos elevados (superiores a 13 s).

Hoje tinhamos swell de NW com 4,5 m e período expecional de cerca 20 s. Portanto, era expectável que o pessoal das ondas grandes caísse lá em peso.


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2013 às 15:44)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Swell superior a 4 m de W/NW, vento fraco ou off-shore (E). De preferência com periodos elevados (superiores a 13 s).
> 
> Hoje tinhamos swell de NW com 4,5 m e período expecional de cerca 20 s. Portanto, era expectável que o pessoal das ondas grandes caísse lá em peso.



Sabes se é difícil reunir essas condições na Nazaré que permitem a formação destas ondas enormes?


----------



## Agreste (28 Out 2013 às 16:09)

Aguardemos por temporais mais potentes no atlântico norte que arrastem mais ondulação. O canhão ainda pode dar mais que isto.


----------



## nelson972 (28 Out 2013 às 16:56)

Ontem estive lá durante a tarde e o mar não era esse ...


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Out 2013 às 17:08)

MSantos disse:


> Sabes se é difícil reunir essas condições na Nazaré que permitem a formação destas ondas enormes?



Nem por isso, a partir de Outubro e até Abril pode acontecer. Ondulações grandes (> 4 m) são bastante frequentes na Costa Ocidental durante este período (20 a 30 vezes por ano em média). Nestas condições ideais (pouco vento ou de E) talvez aconteçam numa média de 5/10 vezes ao ano.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2013 às 21:40)

Vídeo feito hoje por Helio Valentim (SurfPortugal), imagens sempre brutais.
O canhão trabalhou bem. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/77979272"]Nazar&eacute; Blow Up on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2013 às 23:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> O canhão trabalhou bem.



Se trabalhou...
Isto vai arrastar multidões nos próximos anos aquele recanto Lusitano.

Mais um video, agora de Miguel Costa:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/78013591"]Big Monday on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2013 às 23:58)

Não quero estar aqui a ser profeta da desgraça e espero estar enganado mas ou muito me engano ou um dia ainda vai acontecer aqui uma(s) fatalidade(s). Vão aparecer surfistas sem experiência e sem conhecimento do local que se vão expor aos riscos e pode acontecer uma tragédia, por pouco não era já hoje com a surfista brasileira.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2013 às 20:38)

Fotos tiradas ontem por Vitor Estrelinha.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Out 2013 às 23:48)

Deixo aqui o link da página com o vídeo completo da sessão de ontem de manhã:

http://new.livestream.com/Zon/zonnorthcanyon2013/videos/33401938

São 2h45m de imagens fabulosas.
Que ondas e que condições estavam naquela altura.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2013 às 19:25)

28/10/13

Fotografo: Tó Mané


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Out 2013 às 19:43)

_"Estranhei" a altura escolhida para pararem a sessão ontem no Canhão da Nazaré, pois as ondas pareciam estar a chegar perto do expoente máximo e continuavam a crescer. Pelo que li agora, essa paragem foi aconselhada pela Marinha Portuguesa pois as condições estavam a ficar demasiado perigosas... Meia hora depois era este o cenário, visto da ponta da Praia do Sul, a uma distância que me parece ser de pelo menos 2 ou 3 Kms até ao farol... A crista de onda que se vê, essa, está ainda bem mais distante, apesar de não o parecer. "Que tamanho teriam estes sets?"_ ***

Vejam agora esta foto da autoria de ***Zé Pedro Alvarez (Link) e imaginem o tamanho da onda que se vê ao fundo:


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2013 às 21:10)

Que onda!
Interessante essa perspectiva das ondas, o local onde a vaga se encontra talvez seja na parte final do canhão, onde ocorre o maior empolamento da onda.

O _google earth_ também oferece uma boa perspectiva.





___

Entretanto mais uma foto da autoria de Tó Mané.


----------



## Agreste (30 Out 2013 às 21:26)

Se o farol andar nos 65-70 metros a onda terá vinte e poucos...


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2013 às 16:32)

Será que o record foi batido? Pelo menos igualado acredito que sim.
Infelizmente as fotos não foram tiradas da mesma posição.
É esperar pelos resultados das medições.


----------



## cool (31 Out 2013 às 17:53)

Embora não seja oficial...segundo esta noticia poderá ter atingido cerca de 35 metros.

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/desporto...rlos-burle-pode-ter-surfado-onda-de-35-metros


----------



## Agreste (31 Out 2013 às 18:45)

35 metros é fenomenal... também exige que o cavado seja grande para formar uma parede desse tamanho, só o empolamento não deve ser suficiente.

Pode uma onda atingir 35 metros sem se quebrar? É muita água!


----------



## bluejay (1 Nov 2013 às 08:18)

Agreste, procura no wikipedia por Soliton ou Rogue Wave.


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2013 às 12:55)

Os solitões são ondas internas, não é o caso aqui.

Numa situação ideal, uma onda com 30 metros exigiria mais de 200 metros entre vagas para não quebrar mas aqui entram várias outras coisas que tornam estas vagas enormes.


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2013 às 12:57)

altura/período = 1/7

ângulo máximo = 120º


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2013 às 00:52)

Data: 1/11/13
Fotografo: Pedro Miranda


























____

Que onda, deve ter pelo menos uns 18 metros.


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2013 às 12:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Data: 1/11/13
> Fotografo: Pedro Miranda



Que onda espectacular


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2013 às 00:01)

Boa reportagem feita pela SICNoticias.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Nov 2013 às 21:20)

Mais um vídeo do dia 1 de outubro, neste caso obtido maioritariamente "de cima":


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2013 às 21:53)

Imagens espectaculares.
Soube no outro dia que uma empresa (fly movie pro) aqui da zona, esteve na Nazaré  a fazer videos através de um  FPV Quadcopter (tal e qual como esse vídeo).
O vídeo será publicado no youtube nos próximos dias ou talvez semanas, depois partilho aqui.


----------



## Vince (6 Nov 2013 às 22:03)

Videos espectaculares sem dúvida. É impressionante como as imagens correm mundo, quem diria que o canhão da Nazaré estando lá há tantos milénios só ultimamente parece ter sido descoberto a nível global. O McNamara não deve ficar triste se baterem o recorde dele, recordes são sempre para ser batidos, e ele deve estar orgulhoso da visibilidade que deu à Nazaré.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2013 às 20:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Soube no outro dia que uma empresa (fly movie pro) aqui da zona, esteve na Nazaré  a fazer videos através de um  FPV Quadcopter (tal e qual como esse vídeo).
> O vídeo será publicado no youtube nos próximos dias ou talvez semanas, depois partilho aqui.



Aqui está o video:


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2013 às 16:02)

> *ONDAS DE ELEVADA DIMENSÃO NA REGIÃO DA NAZARÉ (27 E 28 OUTUBRO 2013)*
> 
> 2013-11-13 (IPMA)
> 
> ...





Fonte: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...edia/noticias/textos/ondas_nazare_102013.html


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2014 às 00:46)




----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2014 às 14:43)

Excelente video.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2014 às 23:08)

Ontem, Nazaré.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2014 às 02:09)

Mais uns registos.

19/11/14


20/11/14


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Dez 2014 às 21:48)




----------



## belem (11 Fev 2017 às 12:53)

McNamara, aqui fala da grande onda que apanhou na Nazaré:



Não são ondas de cerca de 30 metros, como as que ocorreram há alguns anos atrás na Nazaré, mas algumas já dão para encher o olho:

:


----------



## Agreste (20 Jan 2018 às 00:16)

fala-se hoje numa onda com 35 metros...

é quase impossível produzir uma onda desse tamanho sem que esta quebre.


----------



## dahon (20 Jan 2018 às 12:47)

Cada monstro de onda.


----------

